
Russian Ponzi consumes 8.5% of all Ethereum daily gas - Frank_Topbottom
https://twitter.com/FrankResearcher/status/1250504460557676544
======
RemySoc
Any usage is good for Ethereum. Historically, the price has went up the more
it's been used.

